# t5+ D HACKS!



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Got hold of a few of these recently and thought I'd leave my 2pence about them as I'm quite impressed! Haven't had no decent ephedrine in a while and soon as I took one of these on empty stomach I could feel the effects within minuites! In the gym I've defintly been more focussed and felt increased energy and adrenaline ! They seem a litter better/stronger to me than other t5's I've taken maybe that's the extra + ingredient in it lol! But not as strong as his ultraburns that I've tried before I couldn't take them lol! So these are pretty ideal for me! Defo worth a try I'd say for any1 currently doing any eca stacks!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Might get some of these for raving if they work out cheaper than chest eze


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I was thinking about trying that when I order his DNP the same time.

Not as strong as his Ultra Burn though? Similar?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

I use to take chest eze from boots lol but dunno what it was they made me feel like I had the flu everytime! .


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Old stock? Or is he back


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

m575 said:


> Old stock? Or is he back


He never went just goes through resellers


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Username-Here said:


> I was thinking about trying that when I order his DNP the same time.
> 
> Not as strong as his Ultra Burn though? Similar?


Well I dunno about you but his ultras where to strong for me and couldn't take using them over longer periods! These work out pretty bang on for me!


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

m575 said:


> Old stock? Or is he back





Sambuca said:


> He never went just goes through resellers


PM me


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> He never went just goes through resellers


Wasn't too sure whether it was true or not to be fair


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Prob should have checked my emails before replying to this thread lol


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

have a tub of them on way 

its not the old t5 he use to do, its different and contains a little dmaa :thumb: but not sure if any the re-sellers even have it yet its that new. i asked for 5 tubs but said he can't until product is completed around end of week

i had a sample sent to me with a dnp order, tell you summit there great for raving guys keeps you alert! and wide awake!

if taking for weigh loss / boost take in the morning so doesn't affect sleep at night and it still last's all day!

ultra burn and powerstack is great for the guys who can handle stims! unlike me but half a tab still works great so if anyone struggles on them 2 stacks just take half a tab instead simple!


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Found a site selling his ultra burn - gonna use it with a if approach to diet and see how it works out. Sounds like it'll be perfect from the feedback


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

r1234 said:


> Found a site selling his ultra burn - gonna use it with a if approach to diet and see how it works out. Sounds like it'll be perfect from the feedback


They best on an empty stomach and a glass of grapefruit juice. Using these myself :thumb:


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

justinm74 said:


> They best on an empty stomach and a glass of grapefruit juice. Using these myself :thumb:


How many a day do you take? Do you find they blunt your appetite?


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

r1234 said:


> How many a day do you take? Do you find they blunt your appetite?


I just take 1 per morning, gives me good amount of energy to train and blunts appetite enough to stop me snacking all day. Wears off by about 3-4pm, just in time for dinner.

They are very strong though, well above ECA stacks but they are in tablet form so if you are sensitive to stims then you can at least take half at a time until used to it.


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Can I just check, his stuff has the logo with the guy holding a massive ball on his back isn't it? I think I've found it


----------

